# Mud Additive



## dragstripracer (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone used this? Worth it ot not?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

What kind are you talking? Name Brand?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

what, no pock ? yeah it will work but so does dish soap .. ' search dish soap "


----------



## dragstripracer (Mar 11, 2008)

been using soap for years. if it is the same effect, just stay with the soap. thanks guys


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i only use it to run tools when i do run them wich is about once a year . sometimes on finish coating ... i think no pock is made by a taper so youd be supporting a small guy versus using the soap ...


----------

